# Bill before Missouri General Assembly Targets Help for Fibromyalgia Patients



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This article is pretty cool, and could be a big victory for FM patients in Missouri!http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showa...mp;B1=EM030508F


----------

